# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Kiến thức & Kinh Nghiệm >  Khắc phục lỗi cài đặt và cập nhật ứng dụng thiết bị Android

## hientatthanh

*Bạn là người thích thiết bị Android, hay cài đặt, cập nhật phiên bản mới cho ứng dụng... Nếu thiết bị Android "đình công" cài đặt, bạn cần vài bước kiểm tra sau.*



Bạn muốn cài thêm ứng dụng mới hoặc cài đặt các bản cập nhật ứng dụng nhưng bỗng nhiên xuất hiện thông báo, lỗi cài đặt: “Không thể cài đặt trên USB, SD card hoặc một số lỗi như 18 Unknow, bộ nhớ và thẻ SD card bị đầy". Lỗi này thường xảy ra khi bạn cài đặt hay cập nhật một ứng dụng, từ Internet hoặc Android Market.

Trong khi quá trình cài đặt hay cập nhật đang diễn ra thì bạn mất kết nối Internet. Một tập tin tạm xuất hiện và ghi lại quá trình lỗi này của bạn, có thể tập tin tạm này được lưu trữ trong bộ nhớ của thiết bị, hoặc trên thẻ nhớ mở rộng lưu trữ (SD card). Điều này đã gây ra một số lỗi như trên, rất dễ dàng để thiết bị Android "khỏe mạnh" lại.
*
Sửa lỗi tạm thời:*

Bạn hãy di chuyển lần lượt từng ứng dụng này, vào bộ nhớ của thiết bị thiết bị Android. Có thể một số ứng dụng sau khi xảy ra lỗi sẽ không cập nhật được khi chúng nằm trên sd card. Sau đó tiến hành cài đặt hay cập cập nhật cho ứng dụng.

*Sửa lỗi bằng cách kết nối thiết bị vào máy tính Windows:*




Kết nối thiết bị Android với máy tính Windows (trên thiết bị Android chọn kết nối như là ổ đĩa USB) , tháo thẻ SD card ra khỏi thiết bị, gắn vào đầu đọc thẻ và kết nối với máy tính Windows. 

Khởi chạy trình quản lý tập tin trên Windows (Windows Explorer), và chắc rằng trình quản lý tập tin trong Windows được phép hiển thị tập tin ẩn.Sau đó bạn tìm những tên tập tin như smdl2tmp1.asec hoặc những tên tập tin từ folder /sdcard/.android_secure hay là /mnt/secure/asec/ xóa bỏ chúng. Vậy là thiết bị Android đã hoàn toàn bình thường và cho phép bạn cập nhật và cài đặt ứng dụng như lúc đầu.

----------

